

Tiny Electric Car Startup Gets $529 Million Govt Loan - ckinnan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125383160812639013.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLTopStories

======
pedalpete
This is a VERY poorly researched and written article.

The loans provided to Fisker are not for development of the Karma, but for
development of a lower priced entry model which would allow the company to
develop low cost electric vehicles (I believe in the sub-$30k range).

The loan to Tesla was not for the 'british built' tesla roadster, but was to
build manufacturing capacity in the US (as far as I recall).

Both Tesla and Fisker received loans in the 200+million range.

It is entirely feasible that the DOE looks at the smaller requests of sub 100
million and think that the smaller loans won't have as much impact or that the
group isn't thinking big enough.

Fisker has been a 'coach builder' of 'custom sports cars' since 2005, and
partnered with Quantum Technologies to build Fisker Automotive and the Karma.

Also, why write twice that Vinod Khosla is a backer of EcoMotors and is a
campaign contributor?

